# Home made flexible body mounts?



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Just curious and figured some of you guys might have some tips. If I was to have the need to make my own body mounts, what would be a good way to get a flexible, durable mount, in an exact height? Is there a directory I could browse of plain style engine/body mounts, and see if I could ind something thatd either work fine, or be modded? I keep hearing rumors, but without numbers or model references, its a no go..

I've heard of people getting 3/4-1" 80durometer neoprene punched out for next to nothing,but I dont think I have any rubber stores locally.. I CNCed some ABS out at work , but I need something with some flex..


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Engine or body mounts? I ve been curious about this as well..


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

A guy up here makes replacement rear frame sections for G Body's and makes his own mounts.. I ve replaced some body mounts and have copied his mounts.. I haven't tried them on a car with hydraulics but they work great for daily drivers.. 










:dunno:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i need to know the same thing. i see plenty of builds in here with lincolns, cadillacs, and g-bodys. but everybody gives an i dont know answer, or no answer at all. like they just throw on the old mounts after a wrap. i need a set for my lac asap! and i've got a buddy needing some for his lincoln. if i could get more info, i'd make my own. but i'd rather have oem.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THE STREET HOCKY PUCK WORK WELL AS A REPLACEMENT MOUNT, THE HARD ONES...NO ****


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@May 24 2010, 07:01 PM~17590202
> *A guy up here makes replacement rear frame sections for G Body's and makes his own mounts.. I ve replaced some body mounts and have copied his mounts.. I haven't tried them on a car with hydraulics but they work great for daily drivers..
> 
> 
> ...


thats a hockey puck right there


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are just a hockey puck, a piece of conveyor belt, two washers and a bolt..

Bag of 10 hockey pucks was 12.99


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I used hockey puck's on my cutty hopper they work fine ....


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

skateboard wheels


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 24 2010, 06:52 PM~17590803
> *I used hockey puck's on my cutty hopper they work fine ....
> *


I dont know how hard concrete pucks are,but you didnt have any damage probs? no cracks,etc? 

Got some softish peices from work today, boat trailer rollers of some type.. suckers are going to have to work.. for now...


but for anyone else looking for somthing different, I found this thread on the hamb, which has plenty of good leads 

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=467482


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Those boat trailer rollers might just work out nicely.. they are definitely softer..


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTDOG (May 23, 2010)

where i can get the hockey puck in my area live in cali palm springs here is nothing but desert info anyone :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I got hockey pucks on my ride.. no problems


----------



## joe558 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard of people going to a local company that deals with rubber, and picking up a piece of 1" thick rubber for next to nothing, This is definitively where I'm going to start, If I have no luck there the boat rollers would be my second try, if no luck there, it's Hockey Pucks!
http://www.snipersedge.com/Hockey_Pucks_s/...CFQRinAodgH3_nA


----------

